# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Welcome!

## carperdiem

My buddy has family from Norge... and in their "Dacha" (just a summer cabin, but this is mr.com), they have a sign that reads: "Tusebo" or "Tusibo" ... it means "Welcome". 
Lol, that is all of my Norwegian lexicon. Anyone else care to share some Norwegian words with the forum? 
Also, if anyone happens to know Norwegian, how hard was it to learn? What are some charectoristics of the language?(assuming you are not a native speaker.) 
Thanx.....

----------

Being Norwegian I never heard this word. Just a guess: could be the "name" of the dacha. Norwegians love to "name" their dachas. In that case it could be like "Tussebo" - the place where "Tussene" lives. "Tuss" may refer to some sort of "trolls".  
Kanskje samisk eller en eller annen s

----------


## Mihkkal

Yes! I wondered about this myself. "Tussebo" seems like a good explanation. It's not Saami, not really a dialect either. 
It doesn't mean "welcome", however.  ::   
I'm also from Norway (see profile), kor du e fra i landet?

----------

Bor i en by der de inf

----------


## Mihkkal

...som for hundre aar sia brant ner. Ehm, den historiske kunnskapen strekker ikke helt til. Det var jo en bybrann i Tromsoe? Hmm...
Norske ber

----------


## Mihkkal

> Anyone else care to share some Norwegian words with the forum? 
> What are some charectoristics of the language?(assuming you are not a native speaker.)

 (NOTES: u indicates pressure. Explanation of sounds are based on common southeastern pronounciation, not the beautiful Northern one   ::  ) 
Well, first of all, "dacha" is "hytte" (_y_ is somewhat like a Russian "hard" _i_). As this word is an example of, many words will be recognized from English (and German, Dutch, Flemish).  
Some other words: *House* - Hus (_u_ is like the same letter in "dude") *Fish* - Fisk *Man* - Mann (not usable to mean "human") *Woman* - Kvinne  *Human* - Menneske (_e_ like in russian, only not "soft"._ i_ like in "hit") *Coast* - Kyst ("Ky" here indicates a special sound that in Norwegian is written ky/kj/tj. It is like German M

----------


## Mihkkal

Oh yes: VERBS. Very easy: They only conjugate in tempus, not person. But we have many tempuses. And, while this verb is regular, we have many irregular verbs. 
Aa snakke (to speak)  Present:
Jeg snakker
Du snakker
Han/Hun/Det snakker
Vi snakker
Dere snakker
De snakker  Past (spoke)
Jeg snakket
Du snakket
Han/Hun/Det snakket
Vi snakket
Dere snakket
De snakket  Future
Jeg skal/vil snakke
Du skal/vil snakke
Han/Hun/Det skal/vil snakke
Vi skal/vil snakke 
Dere skal/vil snakke
De skal/vil snakke 
(the difference between skal/vil and related forms (skulle/ville) correspond to "shall/will" and also " <to be> going to/ want to")  Past (have/had spoken)
Jeg har/hadde snakket
Du har/hadde snakket
Han/Hun/Det har/hadde snakket
Vi har/hadde snakket
Dere har/hadde snakket
De har/hadde snakket  Past (was going to/wanted to speak)
Jeg skulle/ville snakke
Du skulle/ville snakke
Han/Hun/Det skulle/ville snakke
Vi skulle/ville snakke
Dere skulle/ville snakke
De skulle/ville snakke  Past (should/would have spoken)
Jeg skulle/ville (ha) snakket
Du skulle/ville (ha) snakket
Han/Hun/Det skulle/ville (ha) snakket
Vi skulle/ville (ha) snakket
Dere skulle/ville (ha) snakket
De skulle/ville (ha) snakket 
"ha" correspondes to "have", but is optional. 
there's probably a lot more tenses, but you get the idea...

----------

